
Ask HN: Source for high quality satellite imaginery? - fock
I&#x27;d like to monitor progress of some local construction project, which is handled opaquely and very much along the familiar lines of political corruption.<p>As access to the site is obviously not possible, I thought, I could buy some sat images and make some visualizations over time. The question now is: where can I buy such images without breaking the bank (including relatively recent ones)? Maybe someone has encountered a similar question already and know some good sources.
======
gulato
maybe [https://landsatlook.usgs.gov/](https://landsatlook.usgs.gov/) ? if that
resolution is fine enough.

------
dv_dt
Have you looked at Planet.com? They likely have the capability and maybe
already image the data you're looking for. Don't know what the pricing looks
like lately from them, if not them directly, a partner company may have a more
narrow product that fits the price.

